# I found a brush that Fezzik actually LIKES!



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I fell prey to one of those Facebook ads and picked up a 'Tangle Teezer' (for people) when I was at the Ulta store. Fezzik hates being groomed. The array of brushes we have is huge so what is another one?

The Tangle Teezer is this plastic palm sized thing with rubbery tines at 2 different lengths. On big mats it does nothing but all those little micro ones? Not too bad at all. Fezzik must like the feel of the tines because he doesn't run away or flail about when we brush him. Not battling him to the death to groom him daily is so nice. We still have to break out the mega tools every couple of days but the Teezer makes it easier and quicker.

When this one get destroyed or broken, maybe I will try the 'Pet Tangle Teezer'. 

P.S. The cat LOVES it. Major purring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, anything they like is a win! 💕


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

I found 2 on Amazon:
https://a.co/4YZYg97 
Amazon.com 

is it one of these?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is this one. Pink Fizz

I probably will get the small Pet Detangler Teezer next. Pink Yellow


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

Thank you! Just ordered it.
He now has more hair brushes than I do...


----------



## Kay251 (Jun 17, 2021)

That's my favorite brush for my hair but works great for Havanese hair too.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Montgomery26 said:


> Thank you! Just ordered it.
> He now has more hair brushes than I do...


Did you get the pet one? I would love your opinion about it if you did.


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

I ordered the Pink Fizz one you mentioned. The young lad and I are both confident enough in our masculinity to use a pink brush 
Haven't received it yet


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

Tested out the new brush - he likes it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome!!! Do you like it?


----------



## Montgomery26 (6 mo ago)

i must admit, it's a lot smaller than i thought - it's a baby sized brush.
but as long as he likes it, i'm ok with it.


----------

